# Real world historical inspirations?



## Android 18 (Nov 2, 2016)

I want to learn about some real world topics that would inspire me to write something really cool, any suggestions?


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 2, 2016)

Historical inspirations? There is too much to possibly mention in a post. Think of some time periods and cultures you've always been attracted to and look deeper into them. You'll happen upon some excellent characters. 

What kind of story do you want to write? Do you prefer kings and political intrigue, or survival in harsh environments, or risky quests to the end of the world, or wars and heroes, or oppressive empires...

I'd suggest you dig deep and look beyond the obvious to sources you wouldn't immediately have thought of. Lots of stories have been written based on the Roman Empire, or China, or Europe, but what about the Americas, for instance...? 

I found aspects of early Vietnamese history interesting...

There are some pretty badass female pirates in history too. 

Other than that, I can't give any specific advice.


----------



## valiant12 (Nov 2, 2016)

Look at the world map. Pick a random place. Google its history.  If you don't get some ideas repeat.


----------



## KBA (Nov 2, 2016)

Follow current anthropology and archaeology websites. Now and then they unearth something that throws status-quo history and pre-history beliefs back to the drawing board.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 3, 2016)

Android 18 said:


> I want to learn about some real world topics that would inspire me to write something really cool, any suggestions?



Unless you can specify more what you're after I don't have any suggestions. But try Rome, lots of different stuff happened there.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Nov 3, 2016)

What you think is "really cool," and what any of the rest of us considers "really cool," might not coincide. I think Mayahuel, the woman of the 400 breasts, is really cool. Maybe you don't and maybe no one else here does. Tell us what qualifies as "really cool," and we might be able to give better suggestions.


----------



## Shannon Leigh (Nov 6, 2016)

I highly recommend you find an art history book online! I'm studying art history and it could be very resourceful in fantasy writing. The books go back to prehistoric times and work all the way through each time period, in order, while providing you with images of the art of that time. This includes paintings, sculptures, weaponry, armor, and architecture. The reasons and inspiration behind each of these things are also included. Most of the fine art and structures in the past relate to mythology and legends which the books gives valuable information on. So, being that you want to write about real world history, you should definitely look into these books so that there are no inaccuracies within your writing. It also mentions all of the historical figures of the time; kings, emperors, and so much more! 

-Shannon Leigh


----------



## C. A. Stanley (Apr 28, 2017)

Shannon Leigh said:


> I highly recommend you find an art history book online! I'm studying art history and it could be very resourceful in fantasy writing. The books go back to prehistoric times and work all the way through each time period, in order, while providing you with images of the art of that time. This includes paintings, sculptures, weaponry, armor, and architecture. The reasons and inspiration behind each of these things are also included. Most of the fine art and structures in the past relate to mythology and legends which the books gives valuable information on. So, being that you want to write about real world history, you should definitely look into these books so that there are no inaccuracies within your writing. It also mentions all of the historical figures of the time; kings, emperors, and so much more!
> 
> -Shannon Leigh



Do you have any recommendations for good books, in particular covering prehistoric eras? I'm interested in creating a fantasy world based on the Mesolithic period, with nomadic hunter-gatherers. Thanks!


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 28, 2017)

Every historical period is interesting. You just need to dive in. And spend a lifetime at it!

You never know where you will find inspiration. I have a short story that owes its origins to a Breton legend I found in a book about the development of a national identity in France. There's no way I would have read that book _looking_ for ideas. Here's a quote from Peter Weiss

The important thing
is to pull yourself up by your own hair
to turn yourself inside out
and see the whole world with fresh eyes


----------

